
From Linux to Windows 10: Why did Munich switch and why does it matter? - styfle
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/linux-to-windows-10-why-did-munich-switch-and-why-does-it-matter/
======
darth_mastah
> I don't think that after 12 years you can say it didn't work for Munich. It
> worked for 12 years and now, for political reasons, it's going back to
> Windows.

Very good point. Also, it's really sad to see political agenda driving
technological decision making.

